# Maroxy question!



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

i have been told my numerous people that Maroxy will help protect my fry, eggs and also help my male stay healthy. 

-Is there a specific brand that is good or will any brand work?
-When should i add it to the water? before they spawn, or after they swawn?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't like chemicals in my fish water. But logically if you add it after they spawn, you risk disturbing the breeders/male. So perhaps it would be better to add it before they spawn.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you, do you think Maroxy would limit the growth of Infusoria or other things like that in the tank?


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

I have heard the same, and I have used Mardel (maroxy) products. Diagnosis is the hard part, but they do have inserts to help you there. I'm sure many more experienced than I will suggest you use medications only when they will be needed. I have no expertise there. I can only say I've used their meds successfully, fortunately rarely and usually on newly aquired fish..

here is a link to their website. there is an "ask a vet" section as well. Good luck!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I just use IAL to prevent fungus and help keep them healthy, haven't had any deaths yet *knock on wood* by just keeping the water clean and with IAL in the fry tanks.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO you don't really need meds/chemicals because the male rears the eggs/fry. Fish eggs that take days to hatch and are on their own (like goldfish) may need anti fungus but this species or any other that rear their eggs don't. Clean water is by far the best way to go. It is important that the male is healthy before, during and after spawn-rearing process. . . . just my opinion.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

i had one spawn that after 18 hours the nest became a giant home to fungus, no fry were born. i only had this issue once and maybe it was a rare case. i dont like using chemicals either, was just curious and will try to continue breeding naturally.
thanks everyone


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

IAL is a natural anti-fungus, I would use one of those leaves as a nest anchor.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you, do you know of a good place to buy IAL online?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

This is where I got mine.. unsure what he has available at this time. I purchased a 100 grade A large (8-12 inches) for $25, that price also included shipping. It was the cheapest I found - but it did take a few weeks to get to me because customs had checked it and held it - which is common. They came in a large ziplock bag in a box so they weren't crushed (There was another I purchased from ebay that came in just a thin shipping bag and they all got crushed in travel - didn't like the looks so I never used those leaves, too bad can't remember who it came from).

Here is another place I found that looks real good - haven't purchased it yet, so unsure about time, etc. But they look like they know what they are talking about. 

A lot of people use Amy for their source, as she is in the States and shipping is quicker.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

jibruno said:


> i had one spawn that after 18 hours the nest became a giant home to fungus, no fry were born. i only had this issue once and maybe it was a rare case. i dont like using chemicals either, was just curious and will try to continue breeding naturally.
> thanks everyone


This is a rare case. Through out my years of breeding them, I have never experienced this. 
Logically thinking, even if the eggs were not fertilized, the male should have eaten them.


----------

